# مهندس لحام و تفتيش



## yassen kassar (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا طالب تخرجت هذه السنة اختصاص قسم التصميم الميكانيكي/شعبة هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي وعلم المواد/
اود عن استفسر كيف لي انا اصبح مهندس لحام و تفتيش
وبصراحة من اين ابدا ماذا اقرا اول شي.ماذا افعل
الرجاء المساعدة وشكرا


----------

